# 91 300zx Turbo charger problem?



## WLD_Bill (Feb 26, 2008)

I took off the turbo inlet pipe to throttle assembly and have pressure on passenger side, and nothing on driver side. The boost indicator shows negative boost and goes to "0" boost when revved up.

The engine is running poorly and I suspect this to be the problem. If it is a froze turbo or whatever, what is involved with replacing it? Where do I get one?

Thanks: Bill


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

If you have to replace the turbo you need to remove the engine to have easy access. Make sure you have no vacuum leaks and check you ECU for codes?


----------

